# Boris Jelzin im Alter von 76 Jahren verstorben



## Muli (23 Apr. 2007)

Boris Jelzin ist tot

Der frühere russische Präsident Boris Jelzin ist im Alter von 76 Jahren gestorben. Todesursache war ein plötzlicher Herzstillstand. Jelzin war im Juni 1991 zum ersten Präsidenten Russlands gewählt worden und hatte das Amt bis Ende 1999 inne.

Moskau - Der frühere russische Präsident Boris Jelzin ist tot. Wie das Präsidialamt in Moskau am Montag mitteilte, starb Jelzin im Alter von 76 Jahren. Angaben zur Todesursache wurden von offizieller Seite zunächst nicht gemacht. In Mediziner-Kreisen hieß es, Jelzin sei an Herzversagen gestorben. Er litt schon seit längerem an Herzproblemen. Nach dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion 1991 wurde Jelzin zum Nachfolger von Michail Gorbatschow und ersten demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten Russlands.


Jelzin, dessen Karriere als KPdSU-Funktionär in der Sowjetunion begann, war nach deren Zerfall 1991 erster Präsident der unabhängigen Russischen Föderation. Ende 1999 trat er nach mehreren Herzanfällen und hartnäckigen Gerüchten über eine Alkoholkrankheit sein Amt an seinen gewählten Nachfolger Wladimir Putin ab. Dabei entschuldigte er sich öffentlich für die von ihm im Amt begangenen Fehler.

In Jelzins Amtszeit fiel der erste Tschetschenien-Krieg von 1994 bis 1996. Dem Krieg fielen Zehntausende zum Opfer. Vor allem aber mangelnde wirtschaftliche Erfolge kosteten ihn die Popularität der frühen Jahre. Im letzten Amtsjahr kamen auch noch Vorwürfe der Bestechlichkeit und persönlicher Bereicherung hinzu.

Gorbatschow erklärte in einer ersten Stellungnahme, er habe Jelzins Familie sein tiefes Beileid ausgesprochen. Jelzin habe viel Gutes für das Land getan. Auf seinen Schultern lasteten aber auch ernsthafte Fehler, sagte Gorbatschow. "Ein tragisches Schicksal", erklärte der letzte Staats- und Parteichef der Sowjetunion, der eine zwiespältige Beziehung zu Jelzin unterhielt.

Quelle:
http://www.manager-magazin.de/koepfe/artikel/0,2828,478922,00.html


----------



## AMUN (23 Apr. 2007)

Ich dachte das die Saufnase schon seit Jahren übern Jordan ist… da sieht man’s wider „totgesagte leben länger“

Ok er hat viel für die „Freiheit“ getan 

Schade um einen großen Staatsmann


----------

